# Drill a hole in the BB shell?



## keeks (May 4, 2005)

I have gone through a bunch of BBs on my 04 LS Vortex in the past 2 years (Record = Not Cheap  ). I have a feeling that I've got some H2O build-up down there since every time I take out a BB it's damp and occasionally has some condensation on it.
Any ideas on whether it's possible to drill a drainage hole in the BB shell? Where to place it? Can I get through 6/4 easily?

Thanks!


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

One way to get a drain hole, is to see if there is a person in your area that tinkers with a lathe and get an extra cable guide screw and drill a .030 hole in the center, still plenty of "screw" to hold the guide and the water comes out. My 05 tuscany has a nice hole just ahead of the cable giude, in the shell. Be interesting to see what others feel but I can't imagine something around .062 (1/16th) or smaller would have any effect on strenth, but I would get all the oppinions you can. If you decide to drill the shell be sure to debur the hole nice to avoid a stress riser. All the best -- Bill


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

*Lenn says*



keeks said:


> I have gone through a bunch of BBs on my 04 LS Vortex in the past 2 years (Record = Not Cheap  ). I have a feeling that I've got some H2O build-up down there since every time I take out a BB it's damp and occasionally has some condensation on it.
> Any ideas on whether it's possible to drill a drainage hole in the BB shell? Where to place it? Can I get through 6/4 easily?
> 
> Thanks!


A drain hole? 

Funny you ask that on the same day Velonews publish about this issue. It doesn't say anything about where to drill other than the underside. 

From Velonews

Dear Lennard, 
Thanks for the entertaining and informative articles. You have probably addressed this question before: Should I drill a small drain holes in the bottom bracket shell to allow rainwater an easy exit? Today I replaced my bottom bracket (worked fine, different brand of cranks), only to find about 3 oz of water drain from the bottom bracket shell. The last time I rode in the rain was Christmas day (10 days ago). It rains here all winter through the end of June, therefore, I am bound to get wet again. I imagine that water and dissimilar alloys will lead to corrosion over time. Also, why bother with lightweight bikes and parts when you unknowingly carry 75 grams of water up a hill? What would you suggest? Will I find water in the forks as well? 
Rob 

Dear Rob, 
Yes, drill the drain hole in the underside of your bottom bracket shell. You won't find water in a carbon fork, but in a welded fork you often will. 
Lennard


----------



## hifi-hospital (Mar 3, 2006)

keeks said:


> I have gone through a bunch of BBs on my 04 LS Vortex in the past 2 years (Record = Not Cheap  ). I have a feeling that I've got some H2O build-up down there since every time I take out a BB it's damp and occasionally has some condensation on it.
> Any ideas on whether it's possible to drill a drainage hole in the BB shell? Where to place it? Can I get through 6/4 easily?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Keeks,
I noticed when I was building up my Cyrene a couple of years ago that my Campy Bottom Bracket instructions cautioned about making sure that there was a drain hole in the bottom bracket shell. I drilled a .125" hole right next to the cable guide screw hole. I have noticed on a couple of older frames that this is where the holes were. There was a matching hole in the cable guide. I don't know why companies that apper to be interested in the details would forget this very important one!


----------

